# Do You Have A Funny Gripe?



## Ina (Jun 10, 2014)

OK, Here it is. I live in the Houston, Texas area, and we now have a new Major League Baseball team. OK like we really needed another. But here the hassle, the name.  The Skeeters!!! 
Now I know that we have a lot of them, and they're big, but couldn't we have come up something a little more appropriate. I mean really!!  THE SKEETERS :lol1:


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> OK, Here it is. I live in the Houston, Texas area, and we now have a new Major League Baseball team. OK like we really needed another. But here the hassle, the name.  The Skeeters!!!
> Now I know that we have a lot of them, and they're big, but couldn't we have come up something a little more appropriate. I mean really!!  THE SKEETERS :lol1:




Last night was warm and sticky, and guess what I dreamed of. SKEETERS!!!


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok......what are skeeters...somebody had to ask!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey, it's not the end of the world.....or is it?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 11, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Ok......what are skeeters...somebody had to ask!



It is how we folks here in the USA say mosquitoes. Skeeters is a nicname for those nasty little buggers.


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I am Lois , we don't get many here!


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

We get monsters here, instead of just swatting at them, when the fly squatters don't do the job, we grasp a bat. Hey that  could be why we named the new baseball team The Skeeters. :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> We get monsters here, instead of just swatting at them, when the fly squatters don't do the job, we grasp a bat. Hey that  could be why we named the new baseball team The Skeeters. :lofl:



Yeah, that whole Atlantic Minor League has strange names:  Barnstormers, Blue Crabs, Riversharks, Bluefish, Ducks, etc...
Houston should be the Mud Bugs or somethin' along that line ...layful:

We still have the Astros.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 11, 2014)

We have skeeters BAD this year. In fact,grandaughter in law called me the other night and said "Graaaandma! How do I get rid of them??!!?? Took Buddee out in my parent`s yard and got bitten all over.Even laying on the couch I`m batting them away." Her parents have lots and lots of lawn AND a pond in their yard so that is the problem. Ugh. I HATE those things ever since I got over 60bites on my legs in one night and had a severe reaction!


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Bonnie, Mud Bugs would work more for Louisiana, don't you think, or Crawdads. We should have chosen Spaced Cowboys, instead of The Astro's. Let's hope the do better this year. :hide:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> Bonnie, Mud Bugs would work more for Louisiana, don't you think, or Crawdads. We should have chosen Spaced Cowboys, instead of The Astro's. Let's hope the do better this year. :hide:



I don't follow them much (Astros) since I have no TV coverage of the games, but guess they are doing better than  years past.  Hope so  anyway.
You are probably right about the mud bugs... oh well.  Go Skeeters ..


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

I kinda like the Houston Rockets.
View attachment 7557


----------

